# Dont stop beliving- gutar tab?



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

im looking for the piano intro tabbed out for a guitar, if it exists. 

help me out here guys

sbow.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you tried www.musicnotes.com? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it the Journey song? Theres a bunch of tabs here:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/search.php?s=dont+stop+believing&w=songs


----------

